# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  F-16CJ, Academy 1:32 - Работа Павла Гусьева

## Kasatka

На сайте Моделизм опубликована небольшая статья и фотографии модели Павла Гусьева - Ф-16 от Академи.

Прошу любить и жаловать.

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...16cj/index.htm




Пару слов от себя

1. Судя по фотографии реальной машины номер AF92901 написан на киле справа от номера эскадрильи
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0327724/L/

2. Фотографии модели - желательно больше света, матовая бумага на фоне (лучше голубая) и не включайте пожалуйста Дату =)

3. Для 32-го масштаба деталей в кабине и нишах все же маловато..

4. Понравилась тонировка.

Спасибо и удачи!

----------


## German

Хорошая модель! приятно глазу! Люблю F-16.
однако как старый любитель 16 смею внести некоторые замечания
1. смутно напоминает старую хасю.
2. тонирование эт конечно хорошо, аднака в основном они конечно же чистые
3.кресло конечно же нужно было взять смоляное, что впрочем исправимо.
4. окраска темное-светлое начинается с разделения фонаря 
5. птыц расположен не верно, надо было наклонить по часовой, так чтобы верхняя линия клыльев была паралельна линии горизонта (сильно сказал :lol: )
7. ну и все точить, точить, точить - крылья, воздухозаборник, возухоотводы, сопло и т.д. и пр., в этом плане равных старой хасе нет.

пока модель на 32 не смотрится.

все ИМХО.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Мне очень понравилось, деталировки бы в эту модель побольше (при наличии желания собирающего кончно-же) вставить. 

Вот только показалось что приглушить бы деколь, уж больно сочно смотрится техничка, ее бы "придушить" очень жидкими серыми, примешанными в лак.

----------


## Сергей Галицкий

Очень неплохая работа из коробки! :) И с дебютом в нашем сообществе я так понимаю! :lol: 
Ну теперь чуток "моих" капризов".
На некоторых фото блестит сильно(возможно отблеск лампы). Так то реальный самолет сильно матовый.
И общая тонировка/проявление расшивки фюзеляжа не передались на ПТБ и бонбы. Они реально попадются грязные, тертые и залапанные, а чугунные тушки вообще чаще уже даже попадаются серые...
Ну еще, к чему бы я придрался(и то потому что знаю  :Wink:  )реально  на фюзеляже уже имеются усилительные нашлепки на спине, их можно было сымитировать в таком масштабе, они заметны... хотя, автор мог про них и не знать....

----------


## Kasatka

Судя по использованной литературе знать был обязан =)

Но не будем судить строго. Я на многие вещи вообще раньше не обращал внимания даже смотря на фотографии и лазия по реальным машинам =)

На то оно и обсуждение модели, чтобы моделист знал, на что обращать внимание, как добиться от пластиковой модели как можно более реального вида.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> 7. ну и все точить, точить, точить - крылья, воздухозаборник, возухоотводы, сопло и т.д. и пр., в этом плане равных старой хасе нет.
> 
> .


Герман, это не Хася,  и далеко не Хася. Академ много лучше, модель (видел ее в коробке еще=) ) произвела очень приятное впечатление по деталировке.
Скажи хоть чего пилить =))

----------


## Петр Берестовой

[quote="German"]
2. тонирование эт конечно хорошо, аднака в основном они конечно же чистые

quote]

Фотки "чистых" Ф-16 =))

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Фото, особенно подпись, очень понравились=))

перевод: Вверху: выстроенные в ряд Вайперы

Если вы сделали модель Ф-16 и кто-то капает вам на мозги о "правильном" цвете самолета, просто покажите ему эту фотографию

Кроме того, что цвет фонарей разных, у этих самолетов разные оттенки носовых обтекателей и килей! И все с одной базы Авиано!
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

ПС: за перевод спасибо Касатке

----------


## Kasatka

> Сообщение от German
> 
>  7. ну и все точить, точить, точить - крылья, воздухозаборник, возухоотводы, сопло и т.д. и пр., в этом плане равных старой хасе нет.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Герман, это не Хася,  и далеко не Хася. Академ много лучше, модель (видел ее в коробке еще=) ) произвела очень приятное впечатление по деталировке.
> Скажи хоть чего пилить =))


лучше спроси его когда он чего-нить крайний раз пилил =)))  :P

Про тонировку и везеринг - смотреть надо на реальный самолет.
Ссылку на фотку AF92-901 я привел выше - он чистый

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Обратите внимание:
фото 1. 
бомбы чистые.
я не спорю что есть и грязные, в пятнах и пр, но есть и чистые.
граница цветов ЗА фонарем
фото 2.
граница цветов ЗА фонарем

В идеале нужно иметь фото именно этой машины в определенный промежуток времени(именно с таким расположением оз и маркировки)

----------


## Kasatka

Вот он же AF 92-901

тут кстати номер ниже 35FW  :)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

[quote="Kasatka
лучше спроси его когда он чего-нить крайний раз пилил =)))  :P

Про тонировку и везеринг - смотреть надо на реальный самолет.
Ссылку на фотку AF92-901 я привел выше - он чистый[/quote]

Сурово: Герман! Ты когда за Харриер крайний раз пальцАми с напильником брался!

 :D

----------


## GUS

Большое спасибо за оценку и пожелания!
Но хотелось бы высказать свое мнение по поводу определенных замечаний:
хочу акцентировать ваше внимание ( я писал об этом), что модель
  снималась обычным цифровым аппаратом, без оптики, по  сути дела " мыльницей", так что о каком качестве и деталировке может идти речь, если пракически ничего не видно ни в кабине, ни в нишах.



> Судя по фотографии реальной машины номер AF92901 написан на киле справа от номера эскадрильи


Судя по фотографии, машина еще до переделки в последнюю модификацию, могла быть в дальнейшем перекрашена и т.д. Не думаю,что корейцы, отснимая самолет, могли что-либо напутать.


> смутно напоминает старую хасю


 -реальный пластик не видел,но не думаю, что модель 30-летней давности могла соперничать с современной.


> тонирование эт конечно хорошо, аднака в основном они конечно же чистые


 - по этому поводу высказался Берестовой.


> кресло конечно же нужно было взять смоляное, что впрочем исправимо


 - я живу в Украине, а у нас или миллионеры, или никто. Я из последних и платить за набор половину стоимости модели....


> окраска темное-светлое начинается с разделения фонаря


 - в Оспреевском Комбате N61 много фото последних модификаций, граница раздела совершенно ранообразная.


> ну и все точить, точить, точить - крылья, воздухозаборник, возухоотводы, сопло и т.д. и пр., в этом плане равных старой хасе нет.


 что точить и где точить и с какой целью?


> Вот только показалось что приглушить бы деколь, уж больно сочно смотрится техничка, ее бы "придушить" очень жидкими серыми, примешанными в лак.


 - и ее вообще не будет видно. На мой взгляд, модель должна иметь "зрелищность".


> И общая тонировка/проявление расшивки фюзеляжа не передались на ПТБ и бонбы. Они реально попадются грязные, тертые и залапанные, а чугунные тушки вообще чаще уже даже попадаются серые...


 - а если только из упаковки?



> Ну еще, к чему бы я придрался(и то потому что знаю  )реально на фюзеляже уже имеются усилительные нашлепки на спине, их можно было сымитировать в таком масштабе, они заметны... хотя, автор мог про них и не знать....


 - да, я знал , что они есть, но не удилил должного внимания.

----------


## Serega

Нифига себе у народа требования  :lol: 

хорошая модель - поклеить да и всё. Как по мне - так для того и масштаб, чтоб не покупать все эти смолы да травлы.

Единственно что - вот мое мнение - модель на самоль похожа. И это главное.

Были б такие модели наших самолей - я б и не парился по поводу всяких там "деталировок" ваще.

----------


## Kasatka

точно Серега... ! согласен =)
главное камуфл ;)

----------


## Сергей Галицкий

Конечно, совсем не обязательно пачкать или еще что-то делать с ПТБ или бонбами, но поскольку мои "придиразмы" носят характер дружеского совета скажу следующее. ПТБ пачкаются потому что их могут облить тем же керосином, потому что снимают, а потом снова подвешивают и потому что на них часто прилипает грязь при взлетах-посадке. А бонбы, заметьте, имеют обычные чугунные чушки от мк.82 и мк.83 и бывают валяются на складах десятки лет. Оттого выглядят они не всегда на все сто. В упаковке их не хранят 
 :Wink:  Потом просто к ним прикручивают оперение и головки, и в путь-дорогу.
 Пара иллюстраций. Может не так все четко, как хотелось бы...

----------


## Kasatka

Кстати на ГБУшках.. головки лазерные на стоянках обычно на 6 часов.. т.е. вниз.

----------


## GUS

Полностью согласен с "придиразмами" по ПТБ и бомбам (хотя именно "Paveway" все таки хронятся в упаковках, видно к дорогим вещам и отношение....)
А по поводу лазерных головок- около 5 лет назад где-то я вычитал (убей не помню где) что после их "защелкивания" в замки и разъемы и при включенни общего питания для проверки всех систем они становятся горизонтально и так фиксируются.
В общем, так понимаю, активное обсуждение модели окончено. Готовлю выложить F-18С  в Ираке  1:32 с учетом замечаний по фото,но за аппарат не взыщите....
С уважением.

----------


## Kasatka

Ну судя по тому, что фонарь закрыт и пилота в нем нет, то питание вряд ли включено ;)

Ждем Хорнета =)

----------


## GUS

Конечно, можно считать и так.

----------


## German

> лучше спроси его когда он чего-нить крайний раз пилил =)))  :P


Абидел, да? ну ладно, не пилю и что? нету возможностев пилить, руки чешуцца а возможностев нет.

2 Петр Берестовой. чего пилить, спрашиваешь?
сам помотри на толщину кромок воздухозаборка и пр.:
http://www.defesanet.com.br/6/f16fach1.jpg
http://johncarmichaels.typepad.com/p...fortakeoff.jpg

и что имеем на модели:
http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...ew_page_12.htm

я уж не говорю про толщину лепестков на сопле.

все, ушел.

----------


## GUS

При фото аппаратом без оптики Zoom и вспышка искажают изображение, особенно на границах света и тени скорее всего в виду отсутствия глубины резкости. Вот приобрету цифровик с оптикой,добавлю фото - тогда посмотритею

----------

